# Lager ausbauen commencal V3



## Amok22 (25. April 2014)

Hi kann mir jemand sagen wie ist die schwingenlager bei nem commencal v3 ausbauen kann, möchte meinen Rahmen Pulver lassen und denke ich muss sie ausbauen. Bitte um Hilfe. Danke


----------



## Ollibolli11 (25. April 2014)

Einfach hier nachsehen

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/meta-666-hauptlager-demontieren.682236/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Amok22 (25. April 2014)

Danke dir


----------

